

Sharp to Introduce 32-inch 4K Touchscreen Monitor - pdknsk
http://sharp-world.com/corporate/news/130702.html

======
pdknsk
Brochure (Japanese) (PDF): [http://www.sharp.co.jp/lcd-
display/corporate/lineup/pdf/c_pn...](http://www.sharp.co.jp/lcd-
display/corporate/lineup/pdf/c_pnk322b_321.pdf)

------
jfb
Does anybody _want_ touchscreen monitors? It just seems like 3D -- a pointless
feature pile-on from commodity electronics firms desperate to dodge the
grinding down of previously high margins.

~~~
Terretta
I keep poking at my wife's rMBP[1] screen. Not all the time, but certain UI
affordances mirror their iOS counterparts sufficiently that despite 30 years
of not poking at screens, I find myself poking at them unthinkingly. So yes, I
think whether we actively "want" them or not, touchable screens likely serve a
built-in instinct and as such, are inevitable.

 _1\. Note: I never poke at my own non-retina MBP screen, but do poke at her
retina MBP. I wonder if this is because my iPad and iPhone are retina displays
with touch screen, such that UI elements are both touchable and without
visible pixels, crossing the "uncanny valley" into being "real" interfaces
instead of metaphors, causing similar elements on the rMBP to instinctively
feel equally "real"._

------
mikestew
With a production of 250 units/month, I doubt I'll be able to get one any time
soon. That's assuming I could even afford what is likely to be an insanely
high price.

~~~
melling
Within 5 years they'll be affordable and common. That's actually pretty quick.

